
Why Is Bitcoin Rising? - TechFinder
https://medium.com/digital-asset-news/why-is-bitcoin-rising-45a026161faa
======
TechFinder
I think this signals that altcoin season has started and the crypto winter has
begun to thaw.

I think there are several factors including Fidelity, the trade war, Project
Libra, etc... even WeChat banning crypto and ICO chats ups demand for Bitcoin
in China.

